# Extended phone camera



## swintell (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello I currently work security for a facility. And I am tasked with the job of watch suspicious activity.

The open layout of the facility makes this increasingly difficult 

I was wondering if anyone had an idea of have developed a plug in camera or an extensed camera for an android phone.

Kind of like the regular cell phone camera but one I could look at the screen while holding it around a corner. 

It being wired would matter I'd actually prefer it.

All help and advice welcomed. Thanks


----------

